# Standing a stallion at stud



## mrdarcy (22 November 2010)

Hoping people here can give me an idea if standing a single stallion at stud is financially viable? I have the facilities to keep the stallion (obviously!) and also facilities to take in mares for covering. I'm not looking to make a fortune but to cover the costs of the stallion and perhaps make a little bit of profit. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## minime (22 November 2010)

I wish I could help but my stallion is standing here in Italy and I am sure things are different. I pay quite a bit here for all his yearly blood tests and paper work. I think it depends on how good your stallion is and what the market is asking for. I have mini's so he doesn't get much work.
Good luck


----------



## Enfys (22 November 2010)

I have my own stallion, he covers my own mares and a few outside mares.

Obviously having your own stallion cuts out stud and livery fees for your own mares, and if he throws decent stock then you can sell for a reasonable price. I haven't had a bad foal yet, but 50% of that is down to using compatible mares too, people remember the not so good foals for longer than they remember the good ones.

I don't make a profit on mine though, he probably pays his way. If you are having outside mares in then you have to factor in insurance costs etc too. 

Outside mares sometimes pay cash (he earned enough to fence a couple of paddocks this year) but more often than not we barter around here. One mare paid for a whole summers worth of riding lessons, another 200 small bales of hay, another 20 round bales, and another, _*DON'T*_ LAUGH, a washing machine! Well, I needed a new one!


----------



## freckles22uk (22 November 2010)

Ive got a single stallion, and my plan is for him to pay his way, hopefully from outside mares, I did use him on one of my mare last year and bred a super foal and she is infoal for next year too.. 

If you have the facilities and hes a nice easy stallion then go for it, I keep mine at home, and he lives out all year round, next to the mares..though I will say he is my first stallion (I bred him) but if he had proved difficult then I would of had him cut..but I did want to keep him entire, as Appaloosas are rare here in Spain, along with the fact he has very good breeding and great conformation and a super nature.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 November 2010)

mrdarcy said:



			Hoping people here can give me an idea if standing a single stallion at stud is financially viable? I have the facilities to keep the stallion (obviously!) and also facilities to take in mares for covering. I'm not looking to make a fortune but to cover the costs of the stallion and perhaps make a little bit of profit. Thoughts anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I stand a stallion and - even with my own mares for him  - he JUST about covers his costs.  (Although obviously he provides advantages in that I don't have to send mares away, or use AI at rather higher cost than natural cover.)

First question would be to ask if you have experience handling a 'working' stallion - and experience in dealing with mares - teasing, recognising when a mare really IS ready to cover (if you get it wrong, you or the stallion could get a VERY nasty kick!)  Also dealing with mares who retain fluid and have other problems.  And do you have help - covering needs at LEAST 2 people who know what they're doing.

Costs: well there's CEM testing, EVA vaccinations etc.  The cost of keeping the stallion and keeping him fit for his work.  And insurance for your liability with regards to visiting mares.  Advertising his services.  Kicking boots for the mares - we go THROUGH (literally) a pair a year, at nearly £100 a pair. A decent set of breeding stocks.  A decent trying bar/wall (it HAS to be solid and safe - and fairly big!   Etc etc etc.  And will the stallion you have - or are considering - attract enough mares at a decent stud fee?

People hear of stud fees of £400-500 or more - multiply it by - say - 30 mares and think it's a license to print money.  But many stallions get nowhere near that number.  And some mares can be damn hard work to get in foal.  Think of bringing them in, teasing, putting them out - maybe 10 - 15 times.  All that has to be covered by the stud fee and even if you don't pay yourself National Minimum Wage, you should get SOME return on your time, effort AND risk of physical injury.  (Some brood mares come to stud without a manner to their name!)  And of course many mares will have foals at foot - which adds to the work, labour requirement and risk.

You then have to think about what you will demand freom mare owners by way of health checks.  CEM and EVA are essential; some studs require Strangles testing.  But if you demand TOO much you'll lose mares.


----------



## sywell (23 November 2010)

You do not mention what the progeny are to be used for. Just breeding horses is not a good idea unless you have a positive market in mind. Is the stallion licensed?. No serious breeder would touch an unlicensed stallion. What will happen to the progeny in 25 years time will they have been good horses and respected and looked after or are you just adding to the pool of neglected horses.


----------



## woodlander (24 November 2010)

I read a statistic a couple of years ago that says the the average UK stallion gets 1.5 mares! Clearly that means that some get none.
I am assuming your stallion is a graded stallion but standing a stallion is like any other service business. Janet George's answer to you is spot on. There is a lot of cost, a lot of complexity with mares (although you can charge to keep them) but also a lot of cost associated with the presentation of your unproven stallion. He should probably compete in a discipline and you need to give his mare owners the credentials to sell the foals that they breed,


----------

